# Reptile shop in hertfordshire



## frog-lover (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi All i just wanted to share my experiance of a reptile shop that was excellent today, it's pauls reptile den in potters bar i've never been there before but was surprised how clean it was and the animals are put first , i went there to buy a horned frog (another one lol ) they were £30 and came in a starter/temp home with an exo terra dish a cork hide and some artifical plants. just thought i should share this because good shops deserve to be praised i think


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

ive been there, it is very very good 

my local is Millennium Reptiles, in Bishops Stortford.
Its my mate Lee who owns it, he breeds all sorts from green tree boas to rare monitors 
bit pricy, but well worth a look


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

pauls reptile den is good, he cares about the animals and its just a shame the shop isnt bigger:no1:


----------



## lee79 (Apr 5, 2009)

They mix there snakes, boas in with carpets, brbs with house snakes, it does not seem right to me.


----------

